# Be Careful What You Ask For!!!



## RAYT721 (Jul 25, 2005)

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing
his wife turning back and forth, looking at herself in
the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he
asked what she'd like to have for her Birthday.

I'd like to be six again, she replied, still looking
in the mirror.

On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early, made
her a nice big bowl of Lucky Charms, and then took her
to Six Flags theme park.

What a day! He put her on every ride in the park;
the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming
Monster Roller Coaster, everything there was. Five
hours later they staggered out of the theme park.
Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down.

He then took her to a McDonald's where he ordered
her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate
shake.

Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and
her favorite candy , M&M's. What a fabulous adventure!
Finally she wobbled home with her husband and
collapsed into bed exhausted.

He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly
asked, "Well Dear, what was it like being six again??"

Her eyes slowly opened and her ___expression suddenly
changed.

I meant my dress size, you dumb ***!

*The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening,*
*he is gonna get it wrong.*


----------

